# UDM vs Skoda Octavia vRS MK2............



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all, me again...............:wave:

Another detail from me on a fellow Briskoda.net forum member's Skoda Octavia vRS MK2 but this one would be my first Race Blue Octy............:thumb:

Had spoken with my friend about this one a long time ago but the nature of his job means that he works away for long durations and the car unfortunately goes with him but we were both keen to get the car detailed and finally got a slot to do it in............:thumb:

Over to the unit we both went and it was set to be a warm day in the sun and my friend had been away for a week previous on holiday in Scotland, going off road by the looks of it with the car looking as follows upon arrival:



















Plenty of flies here:





































Bit of off road mud:










Nice bit of swirling:










And some bird muck:










Interior didn't look too bad:



























































































Now the Octy may look pretty standard but I can assure you that this is a 'stealth' Octy as it has a lot of extensive engine work completed running a very respectable BHP rating.............:car:

*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















First up I rinsed the wheels:










Then I applied the Megs Wheel Brightner:










Then aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










Applying some more Megs Wheel Brightner to the back of the spokes:










And aggitated with the Wheel Detailer Brush:










Then rinsed:










And some AS Tardis applied:










AS Tardis working it's magic:










Then onto the front with some Megs Wheel Brightner:










And aggitated with the Wheel Detailer Brush:










Rinsed again:










I then used the Wheel Schmitt to remove the tyre marks on the edge of the rim:










I attended to the tyre walls with the Megs Large Brush:










And rinsed again:










I then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:




























Then I coated the inside and outside of the wheels with some CG Jetseal 109 via and Applicator Pad:



















This was then buffed off:










As you can see I am a big fan of the Costco Floor tiles..........

While the wheels were off I cleaned the wheel arches with some Megs APC, Megs Large Brush and the Pressure Washer with the front drivers wheel arch looking as follows - before with some rinsing:










Megs APC applied:



















Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










And rinsed:



















To leave the following:










And the wheel replaced:










To leave the following:










I repeated this process on the other wheels and arches..........:thumb:

Driver's Side Rear Arch - Before:










After:



















The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Citrus Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:




























Some beading on the wheels:



















I paid attention to the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap:



















The car was then foamed:




























While the foam was dwelling I attacked the petrol cap, door shuts, boot shut and the front bumper fly graveyard with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:























































I then re-foamed the car:










And washed using the 2BM:



















Then I rinsed the car:



















I then applied some Megs Last Touch:



















Then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










After I had dried the car in the hot sunshine, the car was rolled inside ready for taping:










The paintwork didn't look too bad at first glance:










So I then taped up the car:



















I marked out a test area on the Driver's Door with the paintwork looking as follows under the inspection lamps:



















After a few attempts with some 3M Ultrafine and some Menz FF on a Megs Polishing Pad and a 3M Polishing Pad I settled on the Megs Burgundy Pad with some Megs 205 working on one half of the door:



















This yielded the following results:




























I then corrected the other half of the door:



















Both of these finishes were refined with some Megs 205 on a 3M Polishing Pad, so I then moved around the rest of the car with the same combination and in some areas using a spot of 3M Fast Cut Plus.

Driver's Rear Door - Before:










After:










Driver's Rear Wing - Before:










After:










I worked on the wing mirror and also around the roof line and doors:



















Driver's Front Wing - Before:










During:



















After:










I then moved onto the Bonnet - Before:










During:










After:










Then I worked on the roof:



















Passenger Front Wing - Before:










After:










Passenger Front Door - Before:










After:










Tailgate - Before:




























After:




























With the paintwork correction complete I decided to attend to the exhaust before I rinsed the car down, so out with the wire wool, autosol and a microfibre cloth - Before:










After:










Outside the car looked as follows:



















Some excessive polish dust:










I then rinsed the car paying attention to all the little gaps, etc:



















With the engine running I popped the bonnet and rinsed the engine bay, then I attacked the engine with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:





































This was then rinsed and the paintwork rinsed again.

I then applied Megs Last Touch:



















Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















I then went around the inside of the car using Henry, Microfibre Mitt, Megs Carpet Cleaner and the Megs Slide Lock Brush:




























I then applied some Sonus ****pit Detailer via and Applicator Pad:










Then all the windows were cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner but I forgot to take a picture............

I then applied some CG New Car Smell:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Zaino AIO using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Before the Z2 I went around the car with a Z6 Wipedown:










Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Then I went for another Z6 Wipedown:










Finally I went around the car with some Zaino Z8 and a Microfibre cloth:










I then applied some Megs Tyre Shine via an Applicator Pad:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results*

*Inside*

























































































































































































































*Outside*













































































































Oh and some last minute images from my friend Carl:




























Some of you 'keen' Skoda owner's will notice some lovely additional mods to the car such as the LED Blue Lighting, MFD 3 unit, vRS Seat Adjuster and Dead Pedal Plates, Audi R8 Oil Filler Cap and Miltek Exhaust.........:thumb:

I do like this 'Race Blue' colour and there is a real depth and shine to the finish and I hope that this shows.............

I do however have a confession and I would like to ask for some advice on this one, how the heck do you clean carpeted wheel arch liners without spending 10 hours on them? They are a nightmare and I much prefer plastic wheel arch liners............:thumb:

Thanks for reading and comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome as usuall i really love Baker21 threads


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice work.

Not sure about the footwear though. My H&S hat says not quite right.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Really nice work and as you have said Race Blue is a great colour.

How did the Meg's brush do on the calipers, I would have thought it would have been too aggreesive a brush to use?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice work...as always 

I'll let you know if he's looking after it at the September nw meet


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cracker as always fella

Re the felt/carpet wheelarch liners - try a stiff bristled toilet brush! :thumb:

Ooh and tell the owner his offside rear tyre is on the wrong way round!...i.e it's a directional tyre & someone's put it on the wrong way round


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Great result Baker and I know Carl's over the moon :thumb:

For the arch liners on mine, I tend to use an APC solution and Karcher wheel brush on them. Work it in with the brush, then leave the mix to dwell for a few minutes, then power off with the Karcher. The agitation from the brush should bring the grass/debris etc to the surface, then the water pressure *should* lift it out! Had half of Wales in them last week, from a weekend away, and this did the trick 

Steve


Steve


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another excellent detail and write-up as usual!:thumb:

Some superb reflections shots!


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Another enjoyable write-up Simon, keep it up and cant wait for the next one :thumb:


Bill


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

cracking detail, now to try and get my race blue as shiny before winter!


----------



## flyboy-ben (Mar 1, 2009)

I've read through a lot of your threads, and I think this one is one of the best so far. I love the colour of the vRS and you really have brought the best out of it. Good work as always


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

OneJohnSheridan said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Not sure about the footwear though. My H&S hat says not quite right.


I don't understand this comment and I have been getting a few? What is the Health and Safety issue of wearing Flip-Flops...........



S-X-I said:


> How did the Meg's brush do on the calipers, I would have thought it would have been too aggreesive a brush to use?


I had thought that also but sometimes the stubborn muck comes off better with it and it doesn't mark the paintwork at all, I think the bristles have been well used to they have softened a little........



Chris_VRS said:


> Re the felt/carpet wheelarch liners - try a stiff bristled toilet brush! :thumb:
> 
> Ooh and tell the owner his offside rear tyre is on the wrong way round!...i.e it's a directional tyre & someone's put it on the wrong way round


Toilet brush hey, I will have to invest in one then Chris, thanks for the advice........:thumb:

Apparently the rear tyres are Vredestein Ultrac Sessantas so they are uni-directional and the tyre isn't on the wrong way round..........



Wardy said:


> For the arch liners on mine, I tend to use an APC solution and Karcher wheel brush on them. Work it in with the brush, then leave the mix to dwell for a few minutes, then power off with the Karcher. The agitation from the brush should bring the grass/debris etc to the surface, then the water pressure *should* lift it out! Had half of Wales in them last week, from a weekend away, and this did the trick
> 
> Steve


I did use APC with the Megs Large Brush and got most of the dirt and grass to the surface but there just seemed to be a lot aborbed in their, much prefer plastic wheel arch liners but thatnks for the advice........:thumb:


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Terrific turnaround, and you really have done justice to that shade of blue. :thumb:


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> What is the Health and Safety issue of wearing Flip-Flops...........


1. You are working with heavy objects.
2. You are working with machinery.
3. You are working with chemicals.
4. You are not on the beach. :lol:

If someone came to my place of work with flip-flops they would not be allowed to work. If at home each to their own I suppose I'd just rather have some protection if I drop a wheel on my little toe.


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

Great detailed write up again! :thumb:

Man I love that colour!!!! :doublesho You done an excellent job there.:thumb:

Looks like a lovely summers day too!!!! Just the right weather for flip-flops or thongs as they say down under! :tumbleweed:

Hope all is well!!! 

Chat soon! :car:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great write-up and great work :thumb:


----------



## Miholl (May 27, 2009)

Wow like the car (still not an alfa but anyway  )

Can I ask you how much time did you work on Skodilak?

Did you used only 3M ultra fine polish or was there also any fast cut polish? 

Cheers 

Miha


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

OneJohnSheridan said:


> 1. You are working with heavy objects.
> 2. You are working with machinery.
> 3. You are working with chemicals.
> 4. You are not on the beach. :lol:
> ...


Thanks for your concern mate but I guess as I work in my environment and not for anyone else, it's my risk and for me it's a very low risk, we all work differently.............



Miholl said:


> Wow like the car (still not an alfa but anyway  )
> 
> Can I ask you how much time did you work on Skodilak?
> 
> ...


Nope it's no Alfa............

Started at around 9AM and finished at 5PM.............:buffer:

I worked with Fast Cut Plus and not the Ultra Fine in this instance.........


----------



## mygokhan (Feb 3, 2009)

Mükemmel ..:thumb:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Excellent job mate,you seem to be getting the hang of doing VRSs love the colour.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice work mate! Love the colour of that vRS, did I spot some Koni FSDs there as well?
Alex


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

alx_chung said:


> Nice work mate! Love the colour of that vRS, did I spot some Koni FSDs there as well?
> Alex


Yep you sure did............:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one mate....... gotta love the skodas...... proper sleeper cars to the "untrained eye"


----------

